#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية >  الرئيس محمد انور السادات و 26 عاما على رحيله

## الفتى الطائر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

ايمانا بدور السادات فى تاريخ مصر كان حقا عليا فى ذكرى رحيله ان اقدم لك شىء عنه ..



محمد أنور السادات أو أنور السادات الرئيس الثالث لجمهورية مصر العربية حيث استمر حكمه ما بين عامي 1970 و1981 م، 

عقب استلامه الرئاسة بعد وفاة الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر في 28 من ديسمبر 1970، كان أحد ضباط الجيش المصري وأحد 

المساهمين بثورة يوليو 1952 م، كما قاد حركة 15 مايو 1971 م ضد مراكز القوى المسيطرة على الحكم وهم من رجالات عبد 

الناصر ونظام حكمه. كما قاد حرب أكتوبر 1973 م. أعاد الأحزاب السياسية لمصر بعد أن ألغيت بعد قيام الثورة المصرية, 

أسس الحزب الوطني الديمقراطي وترأسه وشارك في تأسيس حزب العمل الاشتراكي , انتهى حكمه باغتياله أثناء الاحتفال 

بذكرى حرب 6 أكتوبر في عام 1981 م، إذ قام خالد الاسلامبولي وآخرون بإطلاق النار عليه أثناء الاستعراض العسكري في 

الاحتفال وهو جالس في المنصة. ويعد أنور السادات واحد من أهم الزعماء المصريين والعرب في التاريخ الحديث .

و يعتبر السادات ثالث رئيس جمهوريه مصري إذ أن قيام ثوره الثالث و العشرين من يوليو قد أدى إلى تحول مصر من الملكية 

إلى الجمهورية و تولى رئاساتها الرئيس الراحل محمد نجيب كأول رئيس مصري خلفه بعد ذلك الزعيم الراحل جمال عبد الناصر 

ومن ثم خلفه الرئيس الراحل أنور السادات.

 صوره للرئيس السادات فى الحياه المبكره ..


أنور السادات الواقف إلى اليمين بين زملائه فى المدرسة




محمد أنور السادات مواليد الخامس والعشرين من ديسمبر 1918 في قرية ميت أبو الكوم محافظه المنوفية , في أسره مكونه 

من 13 أخ وأخت لأم سودانيه وأب مصري (والد السادات تزوج 3 مرات)  وكان يعمل كاتب  في المستشفى العسكري الخاصة 

بالجيش المصري في السودان- وفى عام 1925 عاد والد السادات من السودان في أعقاب مقتل السردار الانجيلزى في 

السودان سيرلى ستاك حيث كان من تداعيات هذا الحادث أن فرضت بريطانيا على مصر عوده الجيش المصري من السودان 

وعاد معه والد السادات ) التحق بكتاب القرية , ثم انتقل إلى مدرسه الأقباط في طوخ , وفى عام 1925 انتقلت أسره السادات 

للعيش في القاهرة والتحق بمدارسها وهى الجمعية الخيرية الاسلاميه , السلطان حسين , مدرسه فوائد الأول , رقى المعارف 

بشبرا .


السادات فى صوره التخرج من الكلية الحربية 1938


تخرج السادات في الكلية الحربية عام1938 وانتقل للعمل في منقباد وهناك التقى لأول مره الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر , وعمل 

بسلاح المشاة ثم سلاح الأشارة وبسبب اتصالاته بالألمان قبض على السادات وصدر في عام 1942 النطق الملكي السامي 

بالاستغناء عن خدمات اليوزباشي أنور السادات , واقتيد بعد خلع الرتبة العسكرية إلى سجن الأجانب ومن سجن الأجانب إلى 

معتقل ماقوسه ثم معتقل الزيتون قرب القاهرة وهرب من المعتقل عام 1944 وظل مختبئا حتى عام 1945 حيث سقطت الأحكام

 العرفية وبذلك انتهى اعتقاله حسب القانون , وأثناء فتره اعتقاله عمل تباعا على عربه لوري كما عمل تباعا ينقل الأحجار من 

المراكب النيلية لاستخدامها في الرصف وفى عام 1945 انتقل إلى بلده أبو كبير في الشرقية حيث اشترك في شق ترعه 

الصاوي .

........................

اثناء حكم جمال عبدالناصر 

بعد وفاه الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر بأزمة قلبيه حادة ظهر الرئيس السادات على شاشه التليفزيون ليعلن للشعب المصري وفاه 

الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر  وأثناء فتره حكم الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر تولى السادات العديد من المناصب , ففي عام 1953 

أنشئ جريده الجمهورية وتولى تحريرها وفى عام 1955 تم إعلان قيام المؤتمر الإسلامي وتولى السادات منصب السكرتير العام 

له , وفى عام 1957 عين وزيرا للدولة ثم سكرتيرا عاما للاتحاد القومي , وفى عام 1964 أصبح نائبا للرئيس الجمهورية 

وكذلك في أعوام 1966 و1969و1970 , وفى عام 1968 انتخب عضوا في الهيئة التأسيسية العليا للاتحاد الاشتراكي العربي .


تابع

----------


## الفتى الطائر

الرئاسه ..


السادات يحلف اليمين الدستورية كرئيس لجمهوريه مصر العربية 


في السابع من أكتوبر عام 1970 وافق مجلس ألامه على ترشيح محمد أنور السادات رئيسا للجمهورية  خلفا للرئيس 

الراحل جمال عبد الناصر , وبعد أن تولى السادات الرئاسة قاد حركة 15 مايو 1971 م ضد مراكز القوى المسيطرة على 

الحكم وهم من رجالات عبد الناصر ونظام حكمه والتي كانت سببا في تدهور الأوضاع في مصر .


.....................

السادات فى مركز العمليات رقم 10 وبجانبة من اليمين المشير احمد اسماعيل ومن الشمال الفريق الشاذلى

في عام 1973 وبالتعاون مع سوريا ودعم عربي، قاد السادات مصر نحو حرب 1973(حرب يوم كيبور ) التي حاولت 

مصر فيها استرداد شبه جزيرة سيناء بعد الاحتلال الإسرائيلي لها في حرب الستة أيام عام 1967. وكانت نتيجة حرب 73 

أن استطاعت مصر استرجاع 15 كيلو متر من صحراء سيناء , وفى النهاية أدى انتصار السادات في الحرب إلى استعاده 

سيناء كاملة  وإعادة فتح قناة السويس وهز ثقة إسرائيل في قدراتها العسكرية و رفع الروح المعنوية المصرية بل والعربية

 ومهدّت الطريق لاتفاقية السلام بين مصر وإسرائيل في الأعوام التي لحقت الحرب. وعرف السادات منذ ذلك الحين ببطل 

الحرب والسلام .

وفى 9 نوفمبر 1977 أعلن السادات انه مستعد انه يذهب إلى إسرائيل من اجل التباحث حول مفاوضات السلام  مع الجانب

 الإسرائيلي وفى الكنيست الإسرائيلي ذاته ( البرلمان الإسرائيلي ) , وسارعت إسرائيل بدعوة السادات إلى زيارة القدس 

ظنا منها أن كلام السادات لم يكن إلا للاستهلاك المحلى أو حماسه زائدة وأنها بذلك تحرج السادات رئيس اكبر دوله عربيه 

أمام الرئى العام العربي والعالمي . وقبل زيارة القدس سافر الرئيس السادات إلى سوريا في محاوله لإقناع الرئيس 

السوري حافظ الأسد بالمشاركة مع في تلك المبادرة وتأييدها ولكن الرئيس السوري رفض ذلك وقال للسادات إن الأيام 

سوف تثبت لك انك مخطئا ولكن مع مرور الأيام أثبتت الأيام عكس ذلك وان الرئيس السوري هو الذي كان مخطئا وان 

إسرائيل تقوى باستعداء العرب .


السادات يصلى فى المسجد الأقصى 1977



.............................

تابع

----------


## الفتى الطائر

اتفاقيه كامب ديفيد 

وفي 19 نوفمبر 1977 قام السادات بزيارة إسرائيل وسط دهشة وانبهار العالم بهذه الزيارة التي وصفها البعض من الذين 

عايشوها وشاركوا فيها إنها كانت بمثابة الهبوط على سطح القمر وسط تغطيه إعلاميه من العالم كله, وفى إسرائيل القي 

السادات خطابه الشهير في الكنيست الاسرائيلى  وطرح الحقائق كاملة أمام شعب 

إسرائيل وأمام العالم كله بما مفاده أن الشعب العربي والمصري يريد السلام وان على إسرائيل أن تتخلى عن أحلام الغزو 

وعن الاعتقاد بان القوه هي خير سبيل للتعامل مع العرب وانه لا حل للقضية الصراع العربي الاسرائيلى دون حل مشكله 

شعب فلسطين .

 ولم يفهم الإسرائيليين ولا العرب المغزى الحقيقي من هذه الزيارة إلا بعد وفاه السادات وبعد استرجاع مصر لكامل 

أراضيها المحتلة فالإسرائيليين ظنوا أنهم بذلك كسبوا اعتراف اكبر دوله عربيه بإسرائيل بدون مقابل وما يستتبع ذلك من 

اعتراف باقي الدول العربية والعرب ظنوا أن السادات قدم تنازلات دون مقابل وهو الاعتراف بإسرائيل , ولم يفهم العرب أن

 السادات يسرع من وتيرة الأحداث إذ أن السادات بهذه الزيارة القي الكره في الجانب الاسرائيلى .

 ففي الفترة التي أعقبت حرب أكتوبر 1973 وتتدخل أمريكا في الحرب لمصلحه إسرائيل أخذت إسرائيل تتلكاء في 

الانسحاب من سيناء وبدئت تمارس لعبتها الإعلامية وكلام وشعارات هنا وهناك وهو أن ما تبقى من سيناء هو حق يهودي 

ولا رجعه فيه حتى أن بيجين عندما تولى رئاسة الوزراء في إسرائيل اقسم انه لن تزال اى مستوطنه إسرائيليه في سيناء  

ظنا منها أنها تستطيع أن تلعب بأعصاب السادات وان تدفعه إلى قول أو فعل ما يحسب عليه أمام الرئى العام العالمي كما 

كانت تفعل دائما ومازالت ولكن السادات أدرك ذلك وفهمه جيدا .

ويظهر هذا الفهم جليا , فقبل أن يعلن السادات انه مستعد إلى الذهاب إلى إسرائيل في خطابه الشهير في مجلس الشعب 

المصري أعلن السادات أن إسرائيل تتمسح بالخطوات الإجرائية  وتفعل أشياء تثير الأعصاب .

فمثلا قال أن هنري كيسنجر يسافر من تل أبيب إلى الإسكندرية للتغير ضمه أو جمله أو فصله أو حرف للدرجة انه قال 

لهنري كيسنجر أن هذا الكلام لا يساوى ثمن الوقود الذي يستهلكه من تل أبيب إلى أسكندريه وأعلن أيضا أن إسرائيل بهذه 

الأفعال تحاول أن تثير ألامه العربية كلها فبعض الزعماء تستثار أعصابهم بفعل هذه الإجراءات من جانب إسرائيل 

ويخرجون بتصريحات جوفاء تسب وتلعن في إسرائيل وتخرج إسرائيل إلى العالم بمظهر الدولة الداعية للسلام والمحبة 

للسلام والتي تمد أيديها للعرب وهم يرفضون بل يسبون ويلعنون إسرائيل وكان رد السادات انه ومع كل هذه الخطوات 

الاستفزازية من جانب إسرائيل فإنه موافق عليها مقدما بل وذاهب إلى إسرائيل أيضا لقد فهمهم السادات جيدا ووعى درس 

الماضي ,

 إذ دائما ما كانت إسرائيل تردد في المنابر الدولية أنها دوله طالبه سلام وان العرب هم الإرهابيين القتلة سافكي الدماء وان

 على الدول الغربية أن تؤيدها و تمدها بالمال والسلاح حتى تستطيع أن تواجهه العرب البرابرة وحتى تبرر عدوانها على 

العرب  مستعينة في ذلك بالشعرات الجوفاء إلى كانت تردد في العالم العربي شرقا وغربا  التي كانت تقول بان العرب سوف 

يلقون إسرائيل في البحر ويا ليتها كانت صحيحة فقد أضعفت تلك الشعارات الغير حقيقية العرب كثيرا أمام المجتمع الدولي 

وأفقدتهم أيضا كثير من تأييد دول العالم واحترامه ,.فبهذه الزيارة محي السادات كل ذلك وأصبحت إسرائيل لأول مره بعد 

حرب أكتوبر في موقف رد الفعل ذلك الموقف الذي طالما ما تضع إسرائيل العرب فيه فها هو رئيس اكبر دوله عربيه في 

المنطقة يزور إسرائيل بل ويعترف بها ولا يزال جزء من أراضيه محتله في ذلك الوقت , فوضع المجتمع الدولي كله في 

مواجهه إسرائيل وأصبحت إسرائيل إمام المجتمع الدولي مطالبه بان تتقدم في عمليه السلام رغما عنها بل وأصبح عليها 

الاجابة على السؤال التالي وهو ماذا تنتظري يا إسرائيل أكثر من هذا حتى تعيدي الأرض والحقوق إلى أصحابها فهاهو 

رئيس اكبر دوله عربيه تتحمل العبء الأكبر في الصراع العربي الاسرائيلى يأتي إليكم ويمد يده بالسلام ..ماذا تريدي أكثر 

من هذا.... .

ولم تكن ردود الفعل العربية إيجابية لزيارة لإسرائيل وعملت الدول العربية على مقاطعة مصر وتعليق عضويتها بالجامعة 

العربية، ونقل المقر الدائم للجامعة من القاهرة إلى تونس (العاصمة)، وكان ذلك في القمة العربية التي تم عقدها في بغداد

 بناء على دعوة من الرئيس العراقي احمد حسن البكر في 2 نوفمبر 1978 والتي تمخض عنها مناشدة الرئيس المصري 

للعدول عن قراره بالصلح مع إسرائيل(ملحوظة:  دعا الرئيس السادات بعد ذلك وقبل بداية كامب ديفيد ياسر عرفات وحافظ

 الأسد للمشاركة بالمفاوضات واسترا جاع أراضيهم المحتلة بعد عام 1967 ولكنهم رفضوا ذلك واصفين إياه بالخيانة 

والعمالة لإسرائيل وأمريكا ويا ليتهم كانوا معه ولم يفهموا أن إسرائيل تقوى باستعداء العرب وان السادات كان يستثمر 

النصر الذي أحرزه في أكتوبر قبل أن يضيع في طي النسيان )   إلا أن السادات رفض ذلك مفضلا الاستمرار بمسيرته 

السلمية مع إسرائيل.

1977 اتخذ السادات إجراءات اقتصادية من شأنها تحويل الاقتصاد المصري إلى اقتصاد القطاع الخاص حيث تبنى بما 

يعرف بسياسة الانفتاح ورفع الدعم عن بعض السلع مما حدي بطبقات من الشعب المصري للقيام بمظاهرات ضد الارتفاع 

في الأسعار الذي صاحب رفع الدعم عن بعض السلع الأساسية مثل الدقيق والزيت والسكر أدت بالرئيس السادات  إلى 

التراجع عن إجراءاته .




حفل التوقيع النهائى على اتفاقية كامب ديفيد 1979 

.............

معاهده السلام ..

وفي عام 1979، وبعد مفاوضات مضنيه بين الجانب المصري الاسرائيلى بوساطة أمريكية  وفي كامب ديفيد، تم عقد 

اتفاقية سلام بين مصر وإسرائيل، عملت إسرائيل على أثرها على إرجاع الأراضي المصرية المحتلة إلى مصر. وقد نال 

الرئيس السادات مناصفة مع رئيس الوزراء الإسرائيلي مناخيم بغين جائزة نوبل للسلام للجهود الحثيثة في تحقيق السلام 

في منطقة الشرق الأوسط.. وتبرع السادات بقيمة الجائزة لأعمار مسقط رأسه بقرية ميت أبو الكوم كما أنة تبرع بقيمة ما 

حصل علية من كتاب البحث عن الذات لبناء مساكن جديدة .

تابع

----------


## الفتى الطائر

الاغتيال 

:مشهد المنصة 




الرئيس السادات يجلس فى المنصة قبل الاغتيال بدقائق وبجانبه المشير محمد عبد الحليم أبو غزاله والنائب محمد حسنى مبارك


كان السادات يجلس كالعادة في الصف الأول .. ومعه كبار المدعوون والضيوف..على يمينه جلس نائبه حسني مبارك ، ثم.. الوزير العماني شبيب بن تيمور .. وهو وزير دولة سلطنة عمان ، وكان مبعوث السلطان قابوس الذي كان الحاكم الوحيد بين الحكام العرب، الذي لم يقطع علاقته بمصر ، ولا بالسادات بعد زيارته للقدس ومعاهدة كامب ديفيد 

   بعد الوزير العماني ، جلس ممدوح سالم ، مستشار رئيس الجمهورية الذي كان من قبل رئيسا للوزراء ، والذي كان أول وزير للداخلية بعد سقوط ( مراكز القوى ) وحركة 15 مايو 1971 .. 

   بعد ممدوح سالم كان يجلس الدكتور عبد القادر حاتم ، المشرف العام على المجالس المتخصصة .

   وبعد الدكتور حاتم كان يجلس الدكتور صوفي أبو طالب رئيس مجلس الشعب .. 

   على يسار السادات كان يجلس وزير الدفاع محمد عبد الحليم أبو غزاله .. 

   ثم المهندس سيد مرعي صهر السادات ، ومستشاره السياسي 

   وبعده كان عبد الرحمن بيصار شيخ الأزهر 

   ثم الدكتور صبحي عبد الحكيم رئيس مجلس الشورى ..فرئيس الأركان عبد رب النبي حافظ..فقادة الأفرع الرئيسية للقوات المسلحة .. 

   وفي الصف الثاني _ خلف السادات مباشرة _ كان يجلس سكرتيرة الخاص فوزي عبد الحافظ


.............

 الاغتيال



اغتيال الرئيس محمد انور السادات 1981 


جاء في مذكرة إدارة المدعي العام العسكري، أن وجيز الواقعة كما كشف عنها التحقيق أنه في حوالي الساعة 30. 12 من 

يوم الثلاثاء 6 أكتوبر 1981، وأثناء مرور العربات (الكراز) قاطرات المدفع 130مم وسط ،أمام المقصورة الرئيسية 

للعرض العسكري، توقفت إحدى هذه العربات لتنفيذ مخطط إجرامي بواسطة أربعة أفراد من راكبيها، يستهدف اغتيال 

الرئيس محمد أنور السادات، رحمه الله، وهم الملازم أول خالد أحمد شوقي الاسلامبولي، والملازم أول سابقاً عبدا لحميد 

عبدا لسلام (سبق أن استقال من الخدمة العسكرية، وكان ضابطاً عاملاً بالسلاح الجوي)، والملازم أول احتياطي 

(مهندس) عطا طايل حميدة رحيل، من مركز تدريب المهندسين، والرقيب متطوع حسين عبّاس محمد، من قوة الدفاع 

الشعبي، وتم التنفيذ على النحو التالي: 


 ـ بدأ كل من عبدا لحميد عبدا لسلام وعطا طايل بإلقاء قنبلتين يدويتين دفاعيتين من فوق العربة، وفي نفس الوقت أسرع 

خالد الاسلامبولي بالنزول من الكابينة وألقى قنبلة، ثم أسرع بالعودة مرة أخرى إلى الكابينة ليأخذ الرشاش تسليح السائق 

متجهاً للمنصة الرئيسية، وقفز عبدا لحميد للأرض متجهاً للمنصة الرئيسية كذلك حاملاً بندقية آلية في الوقت الذي كان فيه

 كل من عطا طايل وحسين عباس يطلقان من فوق العربة دفعة من نيران بندقيتهما الآليتين في اتجاه منتصف تلك المنصة.


 ـ ثم قفزا من السيارة إلى الأرض وأسرعا بدورهما للمنصة، وأفرغ هؤلاء الأربعة ذخائر أسلحتهم وهي الرشاش القصير 

والثلاثة بنادق الآلية، من الاتصال القريب، سواء بالمواجهة أو من الأجناب في تلك المنصة الرئيسية، مع التركيز على 

منتصف الصف الأول موضع الرئيس الراحل، مما أدى إلى اغتياله ـ رحمه الله ـ وكذلك مصرع ستة آخرين. 

 ـ وألقى خالد الاسلامبولي قنبلة يدوية دفاعية رابعة، وقعت على الصف الأول من المنصة ولم تنفجر، بحمد الله ورحمته، إذ 

لو انفجرت لكانت الخسائر أفدح مما وقع بكثير .

................


جنازة الرئيس محمد أنور السادات 1981

حُدد يوم السبت العاشر من أكتوبر لتجرى فيه مراسم جنازة الرئيس السادات، صباح ذلك اليوم خيم الصمت على القاهرة 

وخلت شوارعها إلا من رجال الشرطة، طائرة مروحية نقلت الجثمان من المستشفى إلى ساحة العرض وفي الثانية عشرة 

إلا الربع وفي نفس توقيت وقوع الحادث وفي المكان ذاته بدأت طقوس الجنازة وسط إجراءات أمن صارمة وترقب شديد،

 حضر إلى القاهرة مجموعة من رؤساء أميركا السابقين بينما رفضت المخابرات الأميركية اشتراك الرئيس رونالد ريغن 

لدواعي أمنية، جاء الوفد الإسرائيلي برئاسة مناخيم بغين وكان جعفر نميري هو الرئيس العربي الوحيد الذي شارك في 

الجنازة، وقد اغتيل الرئيس السادات عن عمرا يناهز الثالثة والستين عاما ودفن بالقرب من مكان استشهاده فى ساحة 

العرض العسكرى بجوار قبر الجندي المجهول يوم العاشر من أكتوبر  1981  .


تابع

----------


## الفتى الطائر

تواريخ هامة 



·        شهدت قرية ميت أبو الكوم ميلاده فى 25 ديسمبر 1918.

·        1925 أنتقل إلى القاهرة بعد عودة أبيه من السودان مع الجيش المصرى.

·        1936 حصل على شهادة التوجيهية من مدرسة رقى المعارف.

·        1938 تخرج من الكلية الحربية وتم تعيينه فى منقباد .

·        1941 اعتقل من الإنجليز ثم أفرج عنه .

·        سجنه الإنجليز لمدة عامين عندما أراد أن يقدم مساندة عسكرية مصرية للألمان مقابل استقلال مصر.

·        1944 هرب من السجن وعمل سائقا و تخفى فى اسم " الحاج محمد".

·        أتهم بالاشتراك فى قضية مقتل" أمين عثمان" و سجن  لمدة عامين فى زنزانة 54 ثم حكم عليه بالبراءة .

·        1948 عمل بجريدة المصور ومن أشهر مقالاته ( 30 شهر فى السجن) بقلم اليوزباشى أنور السادات 

·        1949 أنفصل عن زوجته الأولى ثم زواجه من السيدة جيهان رؤوف صفوت

·        1952 اشترك مع الضباط الأحرار فى القيام بثورة 23 يوليو  وأذاع بصوته أول بيان رسمي للثورة .

·        1960 أنتخب أنور السادات رئيسا لمجلس الأمة .

·        1961 عين رئيسا لمجلس التضامن الافرو أسيوى .

·        1967 اندلاع حرب الستة أيام فى 5 يونيو و انتصار إسرائيل على مصر .

·        1969 اختير النائب الأول للرئيس جمال عبد الناصر.

·        1970 أنتخب رئيسا للجمهورية بعد وفاة جمال عبد الناصر و قام بتصفية الحراسات الخاصة و أعاد لكل ذى حق حقه كمدخل لأمن الوطن و المواطنين.

·        1971 قام بثورة التصحيح للقضاء على مراكز القوى و لتصحيح مسار الثورة وتحقيق سيادة القانون وقام بإحباط محاولة انقلاب ضده .

·        1972 قام بالاستغناء عن خدمات17000 خبير روسي فى أسبوع واحد لإعادة الثقة بالنفس لجيش مصر وإعداده لحرب التحرير .

·        1973 قاد مصر إلى تحقيق أكبر نصر عسكري فى العصر الحديث وعبر بها من الهزيمة إلى الانتصار فى حرب أكتوبر .

·        1974 إتخذ قرار الانفتاح الإقتصادى انطلاقا لتحقيق الرخاء لمصر .

·        1975 قام بإلغاء المعاهدة المصرية السوفيتية تأكيدا لمبدأ حرية مصر و عدم انحيازها لأى حلف دولي 

·        1975 إعادة افتتاح قناة السويس 

·        1976 قام بإعلان قيام الأحزاب فى مصر .

·        1977 قام بمبادرة السلام الشجاعة حقنا للدماء وزيارة للقدس الشهيرة .

·        1978 قام بعقد اتفاقية (كامب ديفيد) التى أعادت باقي الأرض المحتلة للوطن الغالي .

·        1978 حصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام فى ديسمبر 1978 .

·        1979 قام بعقد معاهدة السلام  مع إسرائيل كمدخل هام لتحقيق السلام الشامل لمصر و الوطن العربي .

·        1980 قام بإلغاء الأحكام العرفية تتويجا للعمل الديمقراطي وإرساء لقواعد الديمقراطية التى اختارها كأفضل نظام للحكم.

·        1981 و تحديدا يوم 6 أكتوبر نالته أيدي الغدر أثناء الاحتفال بذكرى العبور العظيم .


تابع

----------


## الفتى الطائر

قالوا عنه ..
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

جيمى كارتر   

  الرئيس السابق للولايات التحدة الأمريكية    

   أننى لم أقابل أى رئيس أو مسئول أمريكى، إلا وحدثنا بصدق عن إعجابه الشديد بذكاء الرئيس "السادات" وتطلعاته 

وشجاعته.. وأننى شخصيا سأتعلم الكثير من الرئيس "السادات" .. وأتطلع مخلصا إلى إقامة صداقة شخصية وحميمة مع 

الرئيس "السادات".    


.........................

الملك حسين    

  ملك الأردن   

   إن زيارتك الغالية هذه تجاوز فى وزنها ومعناها ما يشدنى إليك من أخوة صادقة ومحبة صافية ومسيرة مشتركة. فهى 

تكريس لوحدة شعبنا فى الألم والأمل وهى تعبر عن وحدة أمتنا فى الهدف والمصير. ولقد حفل سجلك الباهر على طول 

الطريق الذى قطعته مصر الغالية بقيادتك الباسلة الحكيمة. بإحساسك بذلك الألم وإيمانك بذلك الأمل مثلما أزدان عهدك 

الميمون بإصرارك على ذلك الهدف ونضالك الباهر من أجل ذلك المصير.  

 ..................
البابا يوحنا بولس الثانى   

  بابا الفاتيكان    

   أنه كان رجل السلام له رؤية نافذة لتحقيق المصالحة والوفاق لقد حظى الرئيس السادات بالتقدير لأيمانه القوي 

ولمبادراته من أجل السلام التي حاول بها أن يفتح الطريق إلى حل النزاع الطويل الدامي بين العرب وإسرائيل . 

.............
سوهارتو


  الرئيس الأندونيسي    

   أن وفاة الرئيس السادات خسارة فادحة ليس للشعب المصري فحسب بل للعالم بأسره. 

 .................

موبوتو سيسيكو    

  الرئيس الزائيري    

   أن أغتيال السادات أثر في نفوس الزعماء الأفارقة وكل الشعوب المحبة للسلام وأن الرئيس السادات لم يدخر وسعاً

 طوال حياته في سبيل أن يطغى على المنطقة العربية والأفريقية السلام الشامل .   
.........     
  نيكسون   

  الرئيس الأمريكي السابق    

   لقد تصدع صرح عظيم من صروح السلام أن السادات تجسيد للشرف والأمانه.   

........
جيرالد فورد    

  رئيس الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية سابقا   

   أن السادات من أعظم الزعماء الحقيقيين في العالم لا في الشرق الأوسط فقط .   

 .............  
  والتر شيل    

  الرئيس الألماني السابق    

   أن الشعب الألماني يعتبر الرئيس السادات رجل دولة يمارس سياسة تخدم السلام كما أنه رجل لا يناضل فقط من أجل 

تحقيق الأهداف – كما يفعل الزعماء السياسيون عادة ولكنه يعلن صراحة مبدأ سياسته وهوالمحافظة على السلام .   

......... 
  نيكولاي شاوشيسكو    

  الرئيس الروماني    

   أن الراحل العظيم كان شخصية سياسية عامة وكان يعمل من أجل السلام الدائم والعادل في منطقة الشرق الأوسط .   


................................
واخيرا وليس اخرا 

يكفى انه قال عن الذهاب الى اسرائيل ..

لو كان بامكانى انى اجنب الاجيال القادمه نزيف الدم والحروب ..كان ده بامكانى ومعملتوش يبقى انا غلطت فى حق بلدى 

وشعبى ....وبالفعل نحن نعيش فى بلد كلها حره بفضل مجهودات الرئيس السادات.

..وايضا ..من الحقائق ..ان الفرنسيون اقاموا تمثالا للرئيس السادات ووضعوه فى متحف الخالدين فى باريس 

وكتبه تحته ( ويل لمن سبق عقله زمنه )

وايضا فى امريكا عملوا استفتاء على افضل رئيس على مدى القرن الماضى فاختاروا بالاجماع 

السادات رئيسا مثاليا لهم مدى الحياه ..

رحمك الله يا سادات بقدر ما اعطيت لهذا الوطن 

تحياتى الفتى الذهبى المصرى

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> قالوا عنه ..
> ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
> 
> جيمى كارتر 
> 
> الرئيس السابق للولايات التحدة الأمريكية 
> 
> أننى لم أقابل أى رئيس أو مسئول أمريكى، إلا وحدثنا بصدق عن إعجابه الشديد بذكاء الرئيس "السادات" وتطلعاته 
> 
> ...


 
*عزيزى الفتى الذهبى المصرى*
*رغم ما قاله جيمى كارتر عن السادات و هو حى يرزق*
*و لكننى أؤكد أن جيمى كارتر قد غير رأيه عند سماعه بحادث المنصة الشهير الذى أودى بحياة رئيس شجاع تجرأ و حطم خط بارليف و تجرأ و سافر للقدس بعد أن أكتشف أن العرب سيحاربون إلى آخر قطرة من دماء المصريين و أنه لا يستطيع محاربة أمريكا التى تساند إسرائيل و هى مغمضة العين...*

*حقا إذكروا حسنات موتاكم هذا ينطبق على الشخصيات العادية فى المجتمع و لكن شخصية عامة و إعتبارية مثل السادات يجوز عليها أن نذكر حسناتها و كذلك سيئاتها و هى كالتالى:*

*غروره الشديد و تصوره العظمة و الخلود فى منصبه و سجنه لرموز مصر كلها من أقباط و مسلمين متصورا أو صور له أن المشاكل تحل بالسجن و الإعتقال**وثوقه الزائد عند الحد و ذهابه للمنصة ليذبح هناك ذبح الشاه بين أفراد قواته المسلحة**......و غيره كتير مش وقته!* 
*لا أتصور أن هذا يندرج تحت صفة الذكاء*



*عملية الـ40 ثانية ...*
*`ذات خلفيه متشحه بالسواد*

----------


## amshendy

[quote=دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى;906669]*عزيزى الفتى الذهبى المصرى*
[size=5][ *حقا إذكروا حسنات موتاكم هذا ينطبق على الشخصيات العادية فى المجتمع و لكن شخصية عامة و إعتبارية مثل السادات يجوز عليها أن نذكر حسناتها و كذلك سيئاتها و هى كالتالى:*
 و اختياره لنائبه

----------


## الفتى الطائر

اشكرك دكتور جمال الشربينى على رأيك

----------


## الفتى الطائر

شكرا عم شندى على مرورك ورايك

----------


## vip_g1

الفتى الطائر
 اشكرك على تعبك جدا فى الموضوع
والله يرحمه  يارب ويرحم كل اموتنا
كان ذو شخصيه سياسيه بمعنى الكلمه (وليس حمل وديع يرعاه صاحبه  ويسوقه) 
الله يرحمه

----------


## الفتى الطائر

شكرا محمد على المرور الجميل

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
رحمه الله على رئيس مصر الراحل الشهيد انور السادات فهو بحق ضحى بروحه من اجل مصر ويكفى انه الذى اخرجنا من هزائم مصر المتتاليه الى نصر اكتوبر العظيم اما مايقال عن سيئاته فهو من حقد الحاقدين عليه ومن المرتزقه الذين يزورون فى التاريخ اما من اجل المصالح الشخصيه او من اجل المال او الشهره كبعض الصحفيين الذين تخلوا عن شرف المهنه واظهروا بعد مماته عيوبه اما وهو حى الكلمه المشهوره كله تمام ياريس 
اما حادث المنصه فهل اكبر دليل على مصلحه طائفه ما كل همها هو الانفراد بالحكم وتعاون الخونه على منع وصول المعلومات الخاصه لهذه الحادثه الى الامن الخاص بحمايه الرئيس 
كل من يششك فى قدره السادات وذكاؤه ومقدرته على حل المشكلات التى تعرضت لها مصر فهو ذو افق ضيق وشوفوا دلوقتى العرب نفسهم اد ايه يقعدوا ويعملوا اتفاقيه سلام والله يرحم لما اترجاهم علشان يجوا اتفاقيه كامب ديفيد
رحمه الله على شهيد مصر محمد انور السادات

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> اما حادث المنصه فهل اكبر دليل على مصلحه طائفه ما كل همها هو الانفراد بالحكم وتعاون الخونه على منع وصول المعلومات الخاصه لهذه الحادثه الى الامن الخاص بحمايه الرئيس 
> رحمه الله على شهيد مصر محمد انور السادات


*حقا لقد كان ذكيا فى أشياء ليست بالقليلة*
*و لكنه كان فى غيبوبة عظمه و كبر عندما جاء بتلك الطائفة المذكورة أعلاه!*
*و الأمور بخواتمها..أليس كذلك؟!*

----------


## الفتى الطائر

رحمك الله يا سادات بقدر ما اعطيت لمصر والعرب 

اشكركم على المرور

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*حقا أنها معادلة غاية فى الغرابة*
 
*الرئيس محمد انور السادات و 26 عاما على رحيله = الرئيس محمد حسنى مبارك و 26 عاما على حكمه لمصر*

*و النتيجه معروفه للجميع!*

----------


## amshendy

26=26
26-26 = صفر
26-26 = صفر +  صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر +
 صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر +

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> 26=26
> 26-26 = صفر
> 26-26 = صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر +
> صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر + صفر +


*أنها المعجزة الكبرى*
*26/26= 1*
*&*
*26+26= 52*

*أحمدك يارب كانت تايهه و لقيتها*
*ولقيتها و لقيتها 
ولقيتها و لقيتها
ولقيتها و لقيتها
ولقيتها و لقيتها
ولقيتها و لقيتها
ولقيتها و لقيتها
ولقيتها و لقيتها
ولقيتها و لقيتها
ولقيتها و لقيتها
ولقيتها و لقيتها
ولقيتها و لقيتها
ولقيتها و لقيتها
ولقيتها و لقيتها
ولقيتها و لقيتها
ولقيتها و لقيتها
ولقيتها و لقيتها
ولقيتها و لقيتها
ولقيتها و لقيتها
ولقيتها و لقيتها
ولقيتها و لقيتها
ولقيتها و لقيتها**
*

----------


## الفتى الطائر

مع احترامى للكل شوف ..مصر حكمها ناس كتير 

ده قبل الثوره والعصور القديمه 

لكن بعد الثوره 

حصل ان جمال عبدالناصر خسر واتخدع فى حرب 67 

ليس تقليلا من شان جمال عبدالناصر ..لا فانه من اخلص الرجال اللى مروا على تاريخ مصر 

لكن شوف الرئيس محمد انور السادات عمل ايه وقرر 

رجع سيناء اللى محدش عرف يجيب شبر منها لحد وقت السادات 

السادات رجعها كلها 

عموما اختلاف الاراء لا يفسد فى الود قضيه 

لكن السادات لا يختلف على مجهوداته اتنين ..

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> عموما اختلاف الاراء لا يفسد فى الود قضيه 
> 
> *لكن السادات لا يختلف على مجهوداته اتنين ..*





*ما طار طير و ارتفع الا كما طار وقع!*
*فهمت عزيزى الفتى الطائر*
*طار صدام عاليا  و كما طار وقع*
*و طار السادات عاليا و كما طار وقع*
*مع إختلاف طريقة طيران كل منهما*
*عزيزى الفتى الطائر*
*لا تؤخذ الأمور ببداياتها* 
*و لا تؤخذ الأمور بأواسطها* 
*و إنما  تؤخذ الأمور بخواتمها*
*حتى الله سبحانه يقبل شهادة لا آله الله من كافر يحتضر*
* تقول لكن السادات لا يختلف على مجهوداته اتنين*
*و أرد عليك ها نحن أثنان و رغم ذلك أختلفنا*
*مع إستمرار الود و الحب بيننا*

**

----------


## الفتى الطائر

هو حضرتك بتحكم عليه بنهايته ..

ماهو مات غدرا على ايد رصاص الغدر فى يوم عيده ويوم نصره 

ومين اللى قتل صدام ما هما الامريكان خططوا لحد ما وصلوا لكده 

يعنى اليهود 

معنى كده ان صدام كان على حق 

ولا انت فى رأيك ان الامريكان هما اللى على حق

----------


## الفتى الطائر

حتى لا ننسى او ندع مجالا للنسيان

----------


## nariman

> حتى لا ننسى او ندع مجالا للنسيان


*لا أعتقد إن شخصيه زى دى ممكن تتنسى* 
*الله يرحمه*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*بعد الترحم على هذه الشخصيه العامه*
*لا بد من الأخذ بالعبر*
*لتنفع درسا مفيدا للأجيال القادمه*

*للأسف هذه الشخصية الفذه* 
*أصيبت فى أيامها الأخيره*
* بمرض جنون العظمه*
*وهذا واحد من أهم الأسباب*
*التى عجلت من نهايتها المؤسفه*


*الملك الراحل فاروق*



**
*الرئيس الراحل السادات*










*للمرة الخامسة على غلاف مجلة التايم الأمريكيه*


*ولكن بعد كل ذلك*





جنود مصريون يطلقون النار على الرئيس المصري السابق انور السادات في 6 اكتوبر/ تشرين الاول 1981 خلال عرض عسكري بذكرى حرب عام 1973، ومنذ اغتيال السادات، اصبح مبارك رئيسا لمصر... وما زال بعد 27 عاما. 





*مرض جنون العظمه جعله يلقى بنفسه للتهلكة* 
*أهكذا بطل العبور والسلام* 
*ينساق بهذه السذاجه إلى مذبحته*

----------


## الفتى الطائر

من الواضح ان الغرب يعرف قيمته ..لكن منا كثيرا من لا يعرف قيمته

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> من الواضح ان الغرب يعرف قيمته ..لكن منا كثيرا من لا يعرف قيمته


 
*أتعرف لماذا قدر الغرب السادات وأعطاه جائزة نوبل للسلام لأنه أقر بكل وضوح أنه لا طائل ولا فائدة ولا جدوى من حربنا مع إسرائيل طالما تساندها وتدعمها على طول الخط الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية...لذا قرر القيام بزيارة إسرائيل وتوقيع معاهدة السلام فى كامب دافيد بحضور أجدع رئيس أمريكى جيمى كارتر إستطاع أن يجمع مناحم بيجين والسادات وفى خلال أسبوعين تم التوقيع على معاهدة السلام (والتى تبين بمرور الوقت أنها معاهدة إستسلام وليست معاهدة سلام على الإطلاق!)...ولولا جيمى كارتر لكنا حتى الآن مثلنا مثل الشعب الفلسطينى تائهين فى خريطة الطريق ومثل الشعب السورى وأرضه المحتله فى مرتفعات الجولان!*

*ومن هنا أحى الرئيس المؤمن جيمى كارتر*



جيمى وقت توقيع المعاهدة

*جيمى فى الوقت الحالى*

----------


## ألم تر

رحم الله الشهيد / محمد أنور السادات 

  فقد سبق عصره وكان قائداً حكيماً شجاعاً


محبتي

----------


## الفتى الطائر

وهل تستطيع اى دوله مواجهه دوله تساندها امريكا فى الوقت الحالى او فى اى وقت

----------


## the_chemist

> *أتعرف لماذا قدر الغرب السادات وأعطاه جائزة نوبل للسلام لأنه أقر بكل وضوح أنه لا طائل ولا فائدة ولا جدوى من حربنا مع إسرائيل طالما تساندها وتدعمها على طول الخط الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية...لذا قرر القيام بزيارة إسرائيل وتوقيع معاهدة السلام فى كامب دافيد بحضور أجدع رئيس أمريكى جيمى كارتر إستطاع أن يجمع مناحم بيجين والسادات وفى خلال أسبوعين تم التوقيع على معاهدة السلام (والتى تبين بمرور الوقت أنها معاهدة إستسلام وليست معاهدة سلام على الإطلاق!)...ولولا جيمى كارتر لكنا حتى الآن مثلنا مثل الشعب الفلسطينى تائهين فى خريطة الطريق ومثل الشعب السورى وأرضه المحتله فى مرتفعات الجولان!*
> 
> *ومن هنا أحى الرئيس المؤمن جيمى كارتر*
> 
> 
> 
> جيمى وقت توقيع المعاهدة
> 
> *جيمى فى الوقت الحالى*


يا دكتور جمال

كلمة حق يُراد بها تريقة واستهزاء

لقد تأكد السادات من مقولة العرب


"سنقاتل ونقاتل حتى آخر جندى مصرى"

وبالتالي فلا فائدة من إهدار الدم المصري بلا نتيجة ولابد من حقن دماء المصريين

السادات كان من أشجع رجالات الحكم في العالم العربي بل أشجعهم علي الإطلاق 

لقد أثبت شجاعة وعبقرية وحكمة أكثر من سابقه والذي لم يكن حكيما سوى في قرار واحد 

هذا القرار هو قرار تعيين السادات نائباً له

يا كتور جمال السادات كان مصريا حتى النخاع

----------


## الفتى الطائر

يسلم كلامك يا ابو امنيه

----------


## ابن طيبة

> يا دكتور جمال
> 
> كلمة حق يُراد بها تريقة واستهزاء
> 
> لقد تأكد السادات من مقولة العرب
> 
> 
> "سنقاتل ونقاتل حتى آخر جندى مصرى"
> 
> ...


*
يسلم قولك اخي الكميائي
رحم الله الشهيد انور السادات*

----------


## the_chemist

> *
> يسلم قولك اخي الكميائي
> رحم الله الشهيد انور السادات*


شكرا يا أخى الفاضل ابن طيبة

هذا الرجل يستحق التقدير والثناء ولكن كعادتنا دائما في مصر ندوس بأقدامنا من يرفعنا فوق رأسه

أما من يدوسنا تحت قدميه فنرفعه في أعلي الأعالي

الدكتور جمال عنده حق في أن السادات أخذه الغرور في أخريات أيامه

ولكنه غرور بالأبناء

فكل منا يأخذه الغرور كلما زادت ثقته في أبنائه والمصيبة تحدث من الأبناء الخونة

شكرا

----------


## الصاعق

*رحم الله هذا الرجل، كان بعيد النظر وتفكيره يسبق عصره، ولازلنا نجد حتى اليوم من يفكرون بعقلية القرن 19 في الأمور السياسية*

----------


## فهد مصر

موضوع متكامل

لرجل من اعظم رجال مصر

رجلا من اغلى الرجال

رحمك الله ولذكراك الخلد

سلامى للجميع

----------


## الفتى الطائر

لننظر نظره الى الفارق فى حياه كل من الثلاثه رؤوساء لمصر 

جمال عبدالناصر ....محمد انور السادات ....محمد حسنى مبارك 

بعد هذه النظره تجد الفارق ...

----------


## zizoYAzizo

*نشأته*



 كان أنور السادات طفلا غير عادى بتخيله البعيد الذي يميزه عن أقرانه،   وكانت والدته سودانية تدعى ست البرين تزوجها  والده حينما كان يعمل مع الفريق  الطبي البريطاني بالسودان، لكنه عاش وترعرع  في قرية ميت أبو  الكوم، أشار السادات إلى أن القرية لم  تضع غشاوة على عقله، لكن كانت  جدته ووالدته هما اللتان فتنتاه وسيطرتا  عليه، وهما السبب الرئيسي في تكوين  شخصيته. فقد كان السادات يفخر بأن يكون  بصحبة جدته الموقرة، تلك الجدة  التي كان الرجال يقفون لتحيتها حينما تكون  مارة رغم أميتها، إلا إنها كانت  تملك حكمة غير عادية، حتى أن الأسر التي  كانت لديها مشاكل كانت تذهب إليها  لتأخذ بنصيحتها علاوة على مهارتها في  تقديم الوصفات الدوائية للمرضى.




 وذكر السادات أن جدته ووالدته كانت تحكيان له قصصا غير عادية قبل النوم،   لم تكن قصصا تقليدية عن مآثر الحروب القديمة والمغامرات، بل كانت عن   الأبطال المعاصرين ونضالهم من أجل الاستقلال الوطني، مثل قصة دس السم  لمصطفى كامل بواسطة البريطانيين الذين  أرادوا وضع نهاية للصراع ضد  احتلالهم لمصر، أنور الصغير لم يكن يعرف من هو  مصطفى كامل، لكنه تعلم من خلال التكرار أن   البريطانيين أشرار ويسمون الناس، ولكن كانت هناك قصة شعبية أثرت فيه بعمق   وهى قصة زهران الذي لقب ببطل دنشواى التي تبعد عن ميت أبو الكوم بثلاث أميال، وتتلخص أحداثها في  أن  الجنود البريطانيين كانوا يصطادون الحمام في دنشواى، وأشعلت رصاصة طائشة  الحريق في أحد أجران  القمح، فاجتمع الفلاحون ليطفئوا الحريق، لكن أحد  الجنود البريطانيين أطلق  عليهم النار وهرب، وفى معركة تالية قتل الجندي،  وحينئذ تم القبض على  العديد من الناس وشكل مجلس عسكري بالساحة، وعلى وجه  السرعة نصبت المشانق،  كما تم جلد بعض الفلاحين وكان زهران هو أول من شنق،  وكان من فرط شجاعته  مشى إلى المشنقة برأس مرفوعة بعد أن قرر قتل أحد  المعتدين في طريقه.




 وانتهت جنة القرية بالنسبة للسادات مع رجوع والده من السودان، حيث فقد   وظيفته هناك على أثر اغتيال سيرلى ستاك، وما  ترتب على ذلك من سحب القوات المصرية  من المنطقة. بعد ذلك انتقلت الأسرة  المكونة من الأب وزوجاته الثلاث  وأطفالهن إلى منزل صغير بكوبري القبة بالقاهرة وكان عمره وقتها حوالي ست سنوات، ولم تكن   حياته في هذا المنزل الصغير مريحة حيث أن دخل الأب كان صغير للغاية، وظل   السادات يعانى من الفقر والحياة الصعبة إلى أن استطاع إنهاء دراسته   الثانوية عام 1936،  وفى نفس السنة كان النحاس باشا قد أبرم مع  بريطانيا معاهدة 1936، وبمقتضى هذه المعاهدة سمح للجيش  المصري  بالاتساع، وهكذا أصبح في الإمكان أن يلتحق بالكلية الحربية حيث كان   الالتحاق بها قاصرا على أبناء الطبقة العليا، وبالفعل تم التحاقه   بالأكاديمية العسكرية في سنة 1937، وهذه الأحداث هي التي دفعت السادات إلى   السياسة.

*حياته*

 *حياته  الأولى* 

  
 
 الرئيس السادات في صورة التخرج من الكلية الحربية 1938   

 ولد بقرية ميت أبو الكوم بمحافظة المنوفية سنة 1918، وتلقى  تعليمه الأول في كتاب القرية على يد  الشيخ _عبد الحميد عيسى_، ثم  انتقل إلى _مدرسة الأقباط الابتدائية_ بطوخ دلكا وحصل منها على الشهادة الابتدائية. وفي   عام 1935  التحق _بالمدرسة الحربية_ لاستكمال  دراساته العليا، وتخرج من _الكلية  الحربية_ بعام 1938 ضابطاً برتبة ملازم ثان[بحاجة لمصدر] وتم تعيينه في  مدينة منقباد جنوب مصر.   وقد تأثر في مطلع حياته بعدد من الشخصيات السياسية والشعبية في مصر   والعالم.

*زواجه  الأول*



 كان زواجت تقليديا حيث تقدم للسيدة إقبال عفيفى التي تنتمي إلى أصول   تركية، وكانت تربطها قرابة بينها وبين الخديوي عباس، كما كانت أسرتها تمتلك   بعض الأراضي بقرية ميت أبو الكوم، وهذا ما جعل عائلة إقبال تعارض زواج   أنور السادات لها، لكنه بعد أن أتم السادات دراسته بالأكاديمية العسكرية   تغير الحال وتم الزواج واستمر لمدة عشر سنوات، وأنجب خلالها ثلاثة بنات هم   رقية، وراوية، كاميليا.

*زواجه  الثاني*



 تزوج للمرة الأولى بعام 1940 من السيدة إقبال ماضي وأنجب منها ثلاث بنات   هن رقية، راوية وكاميليا، لكنه إنفصل عنها بعام 1949. وتزوج بعدها من   جيهان رؤوف صفوت التي أنجب منها 3 بنات وولداً هم لبنى ونهى وجيهان وجمال.

* بداية  حياته السياسية*



 شغل الاحتلال البريطاني لمصر بال السادات، كما شعر بالنفور من أن مصر   محكومة بواسطة عائلة ملكية ليست مصرية، كذلك كان يشعر بالخزى والعار من أن   الساسة المصريين يساعدون في ترسيخ شرعية الاحتلال البريطاني، فتمنى أن  يبنى  تنظيمات ثورية بالجيش تقوم بطرد الاحتلال البريطاني من مصر، فقام  بعقد  اجتماعات مع الضباط في حجرته الخاصة بوحدته العسكرية بمنقباد وذلك  عام  1938، وكان تركيزه في أحاديثه على البعثة العسكرية البريطانية ومالها  من  سلطات مطلقة وأيضا على كبار ضباط الجيش من المصريين وانسياقهم الأعمى  إلى  ما يأمر به الإنجليز، كما شهدت هذه الحجرة أول لقاء بين السادات وكل  من  جمال عبد الناصر، وخالد محي الدين، ورغم إعجاب السادات بغاندي إلا أنه  لم  يكن مثله الأعلى بل كان المحارب السياسي التركي مصطفى كمال أتاتورك،  حيث  شعر السادات بأن القوة وحدها هي التي يمكن من خلالها إخراج  البريطانيين من  مصر وتغيير النظام الفاسد والتعامل مع الساسة الفاسدة، كما  فعل أتاتورك في  اقتلاع الحكام السابقين لتركيا.

 ولكن كيف يتحقق ذلك وهو في وحدته بمنقباد، وفى أوائل 1939 اختارته  القيادة  للحصول على فرقة إشارة بمدرسة الإشارة بالمعادى هو ومجموعة أخرى  كان منهم  جمال عبد الناصر، لم يكن عنده أمل في العمل بسلاح الإشارة الذي  انشىء  حديثا في الجيش حيث كان من أهم أسلحة الجيش في ذلك الوقت، ولابد  لوجود  واسطة كبيرة لدخوله، وفى نهاية الفرقة كان عليه إلقاء كلمة نيابة عن   زملائه قام هو بإعدادها، وكانت كلمة هادفة ذات معنى علاوة على بلاغته   وقدرته في إلقاءها دون الاستعانة كثيرا للورق المكتوب، وذلك ما لفت نظر   الأمير الاى إسكندر فهمي أبو السعد، وبعدها مباشرا تم نقله للعمل بسلاح   الإشارة، وكانت تلك النقلة هي الفرصة التي كان السادات ينتظرها لتتسع دائرة   نشاطه من خلال سهولة اتصاله بكل أسلحة الجيش، كانت الاتصالات في أول  الأمر  قاصرة على زملاء السلاح والسن المقربين، ولكن سرعان ما اتسعت دائرة   الاتصالات بعد انتصارات "الألمان" هتلر عام 39، 40، 41 وهزائم الإنجليز.

 في هذه الأثناء تم نقل السادات كضابط إشارة إلى مرسى مطروح، كان  الإنجليز  في تلك الأثناء يريدون من الجيش المصري أن يساندهم في معركتهم مع  الألمان،  ولكن الشعب المصري ثار لذلك مما أضطر على ماهر رئيس الوزراء في  ذلك الوقت  إلى إعلان تجنيب مصر ويلات الحرب كما أقر ذلك البرلمان بالإجماع  وبناء  على ذلك صدرت الأوامر بنزول الضباط المصريين من مرسى مطروح وبذلك سوف   يتولى الإنجليز وحدهم الدفاع، وذلك ما أغضب الإنجليز فطلبوا من كل الضباط   المصريين تسليم أسلحتهم قبل أنسحابهم من مواقعهم، وثارت ثورة الضباط وكان   إجماعهم على عدم التخلى عن سلاحهم إطلاقا حتى لو أدى ذلك للقتال مع   الإنجليز لأن مثل هذا الفعل يعتبر إهانة عسكرية، وذلك ما جعل الجيش   الإنجليزي يستجيب للضباط المصريين.

 وفى صيف 1941 قام السادات بمحاولته الأولى للثورة في مصر، وبدت السذاجة   لخطة الثورة فقد كانت معلنة، حيث كانت تقضى بأن كل القوات المنسحبة من مرسى   مطروح سوف تتقابل بفندق مينا هاوس بالقرب من الأهرامات، وفعلا وصلت  مجموعة  السادات الخاصة إلى الفندق وانتظرت الآخرين للحاق بهم، حيث كان  مقررا أن  يمشى الجميع إلى القاهرة لإخراج البريطانيين ومعاونيهم من  المصريين، وبعد  أن انتظرت مجموعة السادات دون جدوى، رأى السادات أن عملية  التجميع فاشلة  ولم تنجح الثورة.

*تجربه  السجن*



 كانت أيام حرية السادات معدودة، حيث ضيق الإنجليز قبضتهم على مصر،   وبالتالي على كل مناضل مصري يكافح من أجل حرية بلاده مثل أنور السادات، فتم   طرد السادات من الجيش واعتقاله وإيداعه سجن الأجانب عدة مرات، حيث قام   بالاستلاء على جهاز لاسلكي من بعض الجواسيس الألمان " ضد الإنجليز" وذلك   لاستغلال ذلك الجهاز لخدمة قضية الكفاح من أجل حرية مصر، وفى السجن حاول   السادات أن يبحث عن معاني حياته بصورة أعمق وبعد أن مضى عامين (1942 :   1944) في السجن قام بالهرب منه حتى سبتمبر 1945 حين الغيت الأحكام العرفية،   وبالتالي انتهى اعتقاله وفقا للقانون، وفى فترة هروبه هذه قام بتغيير   ملامحه وأطلق على نفسه اسم الحاج محمد، وعمل تباعا على عربة تابعة لصديقه   الحميم حسن عزت، ومع نهاية الحرب وانتهاء العمل بقانون الأحوال العسكرية   عام 1945 عاد السادات إلى طريقة حياته الطبيعية، حيث عاد إلى منزله وأسرته   بعد أن قضى ثلاث سنوات بلا مأوى.

 عقد السادات ومعاونيه العزم على قتل أمين عثمان باشا، وزير  المالية في مجلس وزراء النحاس باشا لأنه كان صديقا  لبريطانيا وكان من اشد  المطالبين ببقاء القوات الانجليزيه قي مصر وكان له  قول مشهور يشرح فيه  العلاقه بين مصر وبريطانيا ويصف العلاقه بانها زواج  كاثوليكى بين مصر  وبريطانيا لا طلاق فيه, وتمت العملية بنجاح في السادس من  يناير عام 1946 على يد  حسين توفيق، وتم  الزج بأنور السادات إلى سجن الأجانب  دون اتهام رسمي له، وفى الزنزانة 54 تعلم السادات الصبر والقدرة على  الخداع،  حيث كانت تتصف هذه الزنزانة بأنها قذرة لا تحتوى على شيء إلا  بطانية غير  آدمية، وتعتبر تجارب السادات بالسجون هذه أكبر دافع لاتجاهه إلى  تدمير كل  هذه السجون بعدما تولى الحكم وذلك عام 1975 وقال حين ذاك: "إن أي  سجن من  هذا القبيل يجب أن يدمر ويستبدل بآخر يكون مناسبا لأدمية الإنسان".

 كما أدى حبس السادات في الزنزانة 54 بسجن القاهرة  المركزي إلى التفكير في حياته الشخصية  ومعتقداته السياسية والدينية،  كما بنى السادات في سجنه علاقة روحانية مع  ربه، لانه رأى أن الاتجاه إلى  الله أفضل شيء لأن الله سبحانه وتعالى لن  يخذله أبدا. وأثناء وجوده بالسجن  قامت حرب فلسطين في منتصف عام 1948، التي  أثرت كثيرا في نفسه حيث شعر بالعجز  التام وهو بين أربعة جدران حين علم  بالنصر المؤكد للعرب لولا عقد الهدنة  الذي عقده الملك عبد الله ملك الأردن وقت ذلك، والذي أنقذ به رقبة إسرائيل وذلك بالاتفاق مع الإنجليز، وفى أغسطس 1948   تم الحكم ببراءة السادات من مقتل أمين عثمان وتم  الإفراج عنه، بعد ذلك أقام  السادات في بنسيون بحلوان

 في عام 1941  دخل السجن لأول مرة أثناء خدمته العسكرية  وذلك إثر لقاءاته المتكررة بعزيز باشا المصري الذي طلب منه مساعدته للهروب  إلى العراق، بعدها طلبت منه المخابرات العسكرية قطع صلته بالمصري لميوله المحورية غير أنه لم يعبأ  بهذا الإنذار فدخل على إثر  ذلك سجن الأجانب في فبراير عام 1942. وقد  خرج من سجن الأجانب في وقت كانت فيه  عمليات الحرب العالمية الثانية على أشدها،  وعلى أمل إخراج الإنجليز من مصر   كثف اتصالاته ببعض الضباط الألمان الذين نزلوا مصر   خفية فاكتشف الإنجليز هذه الصلة مع الألمان فدخل المعتقل سجيناً للمرة الثانية عام 1943. لكنه  استطاع الهرب من المعتقل، ورافقه في  رحلة الهروب صديقه حسن عزت. وعمل أثناء  فترة هروبه من السجن عتالاً على  سيارة نقل تحت اسم مستعار هو _الحاج  محمد_. وفى آواخر عام 1944 انتقل  إلى بلدة أبو كبير بالشرقية ليعمل فاعلاً في مشروع  ترعة ري. وفي عام 1945 ومع  انتهاء الحرب العالمية الثانية سقطت الأحكام  العرفية،  وبسقوط الاحكام العرفية عاد إلى بيته بعد ثلاث سنوات من المطاردة   والحرمان.

 وكان قد إلتقى في تلك الفترة بالجمعية السرية  التي قررت اغتيال أمين عثمان  وزير المالية في حكومة الوفد  ورئيس جمعية الصداقة المصرية   - البريطانية لتعاطفه الشديد مع الإنجليز. وعلى أثر اغتيال أمين عثمان عاد مرة أخرى وأخيرة إلى السجن. وقد  واجه  في _سجن قرميدان_  أصعب محن السجن بحبسه إنفرادياً،  غير إنه هرب المتهم الأول في قضية _حسين توفيق_.  وبعدم ثبوت الأدلة الجنائية سقطت  التهمة عنه فأفرج عنه.
 لكي يتمكن من علاج معدته  من  آثار السجن بمياه حلوان المعدنية.
* بعد السجن*



 بعد خروجه من السجن عمل مراجعاً صحفياً بمجلة المصور حتى ديسمبر 1948. وعمل بعدها بالأعمال الحرة مع  صديقة حسن عزت. وفي عام 1950 عاد  إلى عمله بالجيش بمساعدة زميله  القديم الدكتور يوسف رشاد الطبيب  الخاص بالملك فاروق.

  
 
 جمال عبد الناصر   

 وفي عام 1951  تكونت *الهيئة التأسيسية للتنظيم السري*  في الجيش والذي عرف فيما بعد *بتنظيم الضباط الأحرار*  فانضم إليها. وتطورت  الأحداث في مصر  بسرعة فائقة بين عامي 1951 - 1952، فألغت  حكومة الوفد معاهدة 1936 وبعدها إندلع حريق القاهرة الشهير في يناير 1952 وأقال الملك وزارة النحاس الأخيرة.

 وفي ربيع عام 1952  أعدت قيادة تنظيم الضباط الأحرار  للثورة، وفي 21 يوليو أرسل جمال عبد الناصر إليه في مقر وحدته بالعريشالقاهرة للمساهمة في ثورة الجيش على الملك والإنجليز. وقامت الثورة، وأذاع بصوته بيان  الثورة. وقد أسند إليه  مهمة حمل وثيقة التنازل عن العرش إلى الملك فاروق.
 يطلب منه الحضور إلى 
*بعد  الثورة*



 في عام 1953  أنشأ مجلس قيادة الثورة جريدة الجمهورية وأسند  إليه رئاسة تحرير هذه  الجريدة. وفي عام 1954 ومع أول تشكيل وزاري لحكومة الثورة تولى منصب  _وزير  دولة_ وكان ذلك في سبتمبر 1954.

 وانتخب عضواً بمجلس الأمة عن _دائرة تلا_ولمدة ثلاث دورات ابتداءً  من  عام 1957.  وكان قد انتخب في عام 1960 أنتخب رئيساً لمجلس الأمة وكان ذلك بالفترة  من 21 يوليو 1960 ولغاية 27 سبتمبر 1961، كما  أنتخب رئيساً لمجلس الأمة للفترة  الثانية من 29 مارس 1964 إلى 12 نوفمبر 1968.
 كما أنه في عام 1961 عين رئيساً لمجلس التضامن الأفرو - آسيوي.

 في عام 1969  اختاره جمال عبد الناصر نائباً له، وظل بالمنصب حتى  يوم 28 سبتمبر 1970.

*رئاسة  الجمهورية*

  
 
 الرئيس السادات   

 بعد وفاة الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر في 28 سبتمبر 1970 وكونه  كان نائباً للرئيس أصبح رئيساً  للجمهورية. وقد اتخذ في 15 مايو1971 قراراً حاسماً بالقضاء على مراكز القوى في مصر   وهو ما عرف بثورة التصحيح، وفي نفس العام أصدر دستوراً جديداً لمصر.

 وقام في عام 1972  بالاستغناء عن ما يقرب من 17000 خبير روسي في أسبوع واحد في خطأ استراتيجي كلف مصر الكثير  إذ  كان السوفييت محور دعم كبير للجيش المصري وكان الطيارين السوفييت  يدافعون  عن سماء مصر التي كان الطيران الإسرائيلي يمرح فيها كيفما شاء  ومكن هولاء  الخبراء مصر من بناء منظومة الدفاع الجوي الصاروخي لكن السادات  حاول التقرب  لأمريكا فأقدم على خطوة كهذه [بحاجة لمصدر]. بينما يؤمن  الكثيرون بأن اقدام  السادات على هذا التخلي كان من خطوات حرب أكتوبر، حيث اراد السادات عدم نسب الانتصار  إلى  السوفيت.
 وكذلك من اهم الأسباب التي جعلته يقدم على هذه الخطوه هو ان الاتحاد   السوفياتي اراد تزويد مصر بالاسلحه بشرط عدم استعمالها الا بامر منه.حيث   اجابهم السادات بكلمة: (أسف) فلا اقبل فرض قرار على مصر الا بقراري وقرار   الشعب المصري. وقد أقدم على إتخاذ قرار مصيري له لمصر   وهو قرار الحرب ضد إسرائيل التي بدأت في 6 أكتوبر 1973 عندما  استطاع الجيش كسر خط بارليف وعبور قناة السويس فقاد مصر   إلى أول انتصار عسكري على إسرائيل.

 وقد قرر في عام 1974 على رسم معالم جديدة لنهضة مصر   بعد الحرب وذلك بإنفتاحها على العالم فكان قرار  الانفتاح  الاقتصادي.

 ومن أهم الأعمال التي قام بها كان قيامه بإعادة الحياة الديمقراطية التي   بشرت بها ثورة 23 يوليو ولم تتمكن  من تطبيقها، حيث كان قراره  الذي اتخذه بعام 1976 بعودة الحياة الحزبية حيث ظهرت المنابر  السياسية  ومن رحم هذه التجربة ظهر أول حزب سياسي وهو الحزب الوطني  الديمقراطي كأول حزب بعد ثورة يوليو وهو الحزب الذي أسسه وترأسه وكان اسمه   بالبداية حزب مصر، ثم توالى من بعده ظهور أحزاب أخرى كحزب الوفد الجديد وحزب التجمع  الوحدوي التقدمي وغيرها من الأحزاب.

*[عدل] معاهدة  السلام*

  
 
 كامب ديفيد   

 بتاريخ 19 نوفمبر 1977  اتخذالرئيس قراره الذي سبب ضجة بالعالم  بزيارته للقدس وذلك ليدفع بيده عجلة السلام بين مصرو إسرائيل. وقد قام في عام 1978 برحلته  إلى الولايات المتحدة  الأمريكية من أجل التفاوض لاسترداد  الأرض وتحقيق السلام كمطلب شرعي  لكل إنسان، وخلال هذه الرحلة وقع اتفاقية  السلام في كامب ديفيد برعاية  الرئيس الأمريكي جيمي كارتر. وقد وقع معاهدة كامب ديفيد للسلام بين مصر وإسرائيل  مع كل من  الرئيس الأمريكي جيمي كارتر ورئيس الوزراء الإسرائيلي مناحيم بيجن. والاتفاقية هي  عبارة عن إطار للتفاوض  يتكون من اتفاقيتين الأولى إطار لاتفاقية سلام  منفردة بين مصر  وإسرائيل والثانية خاصة بمبادئ للسلام العربي الشامل   في الضفة الغربية وقطاع غزة والجولان.

 وقد انتهت الاتفاقية الأولى بتوقيع معاهدة السلام المصرية   - الإسرائلية عام 1979 والتي  عملت إسرائيل على إثرها على إرجاع  الأراضي المصرية المحتلة إلى مصر.

 وقد حصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام مناصفة مع رئيس الوزراء   الإسرائيلي مناحيم بيجن وذلك على  جهودهما الحثيثة في تحقيق  السلام في منطقة الشرق الأوسط.

*علاقته  بالعرب*

  
 
 السادات مع الرئيس الأمريكي رونالد ريغن عام 1981 

 لم تكن ردود الفعل العربية إيجابية لزيارته لإسرائيل، وعملت الدول العربية على مقاطعة مصر   وتعليق عضويتها في الجامعة العربية، وتقرر  نقل المقر الدائم للجامعة  العربية من القاهرة إلى تونس العاصمة، وكان ذلك في القمة العربية التي  تم  عقدها في بغداد بناء على دعوة من الرئيس العراقي أحمد حسن البكر في 2 نوفمبر 1978، والتي  تمخض عنها مناشدة الرئيس المصري للعدول عن قراره بالصلح  المنفرد مع إسرائيل  مما سيلحق الضرر بالتضامن العربي ويؤدي إلى تقوية  وهيمنة إسرائيل وتغلغلها  في الحياة العربية وانفرادها بالشعب الفلسطيني، كما دعى العرب إلى دعم الشعب المصري بتخصيص ميزانية قدرها 11  مليار دولار لحل  مشاكله الاقتصادية، إلا أنه رفضها مفضلاً الاستمرار بمسيرته   السلمية المنفردة مع إسرائيل.

 وقد أقدمت الدول العربية على قطع علاقتها مع مصر، باستثناء سلطنة عمُان   والسودان. وقد اعتبر كثير من الباحثين أن هذا القرار كان متسرعاً وغير   مدروس، وكان في جوهره يعبر عن التطلعات المستقبلية للرجل الثاني في العراق   آن ذاك صدام حسين. لكن سرعان ما عادت الجامعة العربية لجمهورية مصر  العربية  عام 1989.

*أواخر  أيامه*



 بحلول خريف عام 1981 قامت الحكومة بحملة اعتقالات  واسعة شملت  المنظمات الإسلامية ومسئولي الكنيسة القبطية والكتاب والصحفيين  ومفكرين يساريين وليبراليين ووصل عدد المعتقلين في السجون المصرية   إلى 1536 معتقلاً وذلك على إثر حدوث بوادر فتن واضطرابات شعبية رافضة   للصلح مع إسرائيل ولسياسات الدولة الاقتصادية.

*اغتياله*

  
 
 السادات قبل إغتيالة بحادثه المنصة   *طالع أيضا* :اغتيال محمد أنور السادات 

 وفي 6 أكتوبر من العام نفسه (بعد 31  يوم من إعلان قرارات  الاعتقال)، تم اغتياله في عرض عسكري كان يقام بمناسبة ذكرى حرب أكتوبر، وقام بقيادة عملية الاغتيال خالد الإسلامبولي التابع لمنظمة  الجهاد الإسلامي التي كانت تعارض بشدة اتفاقية السلام مع إسرائيل ولم يرق لها حملة القمع المنظمة التي قامت   بها الحكومة في شهر سبتمبر.

 خلفه في الرئاسة نائب الرئيس محمد حسني مبارك.

*الأزمة  مع إيران*



 بعد وقوع الثورة الإيرانية  استضاف الرئيس شاه إيران محمد رضا بهلوي في القاهرة، مما سبب أزمة سياسية حادة بينه وبين إيران، وتعددت وسائل التعبير عنها من كلا الطرفين بحرب   إعلامية وقطع العلاقات الدبلوماسية بين البلدين.

 وفي مطلع عام 2004  وفي عهد الرئيس محمد خاتمي طلبت إيران عودة العلاقات الدبلوماسية مع مصر   واشترطت مصر تغيير اسم الشارع الذي يحمل اسم "خالد الإسلامبولي".

 في عام 2008  تم في إيران عرض فيلم وثائقي من إنتاج إيراني بعنوان "إعدام الفرعون". ويصف  الفيلم السادات "بالخائن"،  ويمجد قاتليه، مما زاد في توتر العلاقات بين  البلدين، ما أدى لاستدعاء القاهرة   المبعوث الإيراني لديها محذرة طهران من مزيد من التدهور في علاقات البلدين.[1]

 وبعد ذلك اعلنت الحكومه الايرانيه رسميا وقف عرض الفيلم وسحبه من  الاسواق  كما اعلنت ان الفيلم تم إنتاجه بواسطه إحدى القنوات الفضائيه  العربيه

*ميراثه  السياسي*

  
 
 أنور السادات يتصافح مع بيجِن بعد الاتفاقية   

 يرى مؤيدو سياسته أنه الرئيس العربي الأكثر جرأة وواقعية في التعامل مع   قضايا المنطقة وأنه انتشل مصر   من براثن الدولة البوليسية ومراكز القوى ودفع بالاقتصاد المصري نحو التنمية والازدهار.

 وعلى النقيض من ذلك يرى آخرون أنه قوض المشروع القومي العربي وحيد الدور الإقليمي  المصري في المنطقة وقضى  على مشروع النهضة الصناعية والاقتصادية ودمر قيم المجتمع المصري وأطلق العنان   للتيارات الإسلامية.

*حياته  العائلية*



 تزوج للمرة الأولى بعام 1940 من السيدة *إقبال ماضي*  وأنجب منها ثلاث  بنات هن رقية، راوية وكاميليا،  لكنه إنفصل عنها بعام 1949. وتزوج  بعدها من جيهان رؤوف صفوت التي أنجب منها 3 بنات وولداً  هم لبنى ونهى وجيهان وجمال.

 له 13 أخاً وأخت، وكان والده متزوج ثلاث سيدات، ومن أشقائه *عصمت*   والد السياسيين طلعت ومحمد أنور.

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*رحم الله انور السادات
اشكركم ودمتم بخير*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

رغم أننى أعارض أى حاكم من أصول عسكرية
وخصوصا هؤلاء العسكريين الذين يجيئون للحكم
عن طريق الإنقلابات العسكرية
ورغم أن الراحل السادات هو من جاء بالرئيس مبارك للحكم
وهو فى هذه الخطوة لم يمكن يعلم بنية مبارك للجلوس على عرش مصر 
تلك المدة الغير محددة النهاية
ولكننى أعتبر الرئيس الراحل السادات
بطلا فى تجرأه وعبوره كاسراً حاجز الخوف لفترة قصيرة من تاريخ مصر
وبطلا أيضا فى توصله لنتيجة مؤلمة وهى أننا لا نستطيع محاربة أمريكا
ومن ثم جاءت إتفاقية السلام بنكهة الإستسلام
والتى نتجرع مرها حتى الآن ولا بديل لنا عنها لأننا ما زلنا كعرب متفرقين 
مشتتين والعدو اللئيم سواء كان أمريكيا أو إسرائيليا لا يحترم إلا القوى
وهاهى إيران قوية ولذا يحترمها ويهابها كل من أمريكا وإسرائيل

وفى الفترة التى غاب المنتدى عنا توصلت إلى حقيقة مرة عن الفرق بين الشعب المصرى والشعب الإيرانى وهذا سأفرد له موضوعا منفصلا بإذن الله تعالى....

حقا كنت راجل ولا كل الرجال  رحمك الله

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> *رحم الله انور السادات
> اشكركم ودمتم بخير*


والدى واستاذى العزيز سعدت جدا بتواجدك فى الموضوع لك كل التقدير والتحيه والاحترام 




> رغم أننى أعارض أى حاكم من أصول عسكرية
> وخصوصا هؤلاء العسكريين الذين يجيئون للحكم
> عن طريق الإنقلابات العسكرية
> ورغم أن الراحل السادات هو من جاء بالرئيس مبارك للحكم
> وهو فى هذه الخطوة لم يمكن يعلم بنية مبارك للجلوس على عرش مصر 
> تلك المدة الغير محددة النهاية
> ولكننى أعتبر الرئيس الراحل السادات
> بطلا فى تجرأه وعبوره كاسراً حاجز الخوف لفترة قصيرة من تاريخ مصر
> وبطلا أيضا فى توصله لنتيجة مؤلمة وهى أننا لا نستطيع محاربة أمريكا
> ...


شكرا يادكتور جمال على تشريفك للموضوع وانا رايح اقرا الموضوع بتاع الشعب المصرى والايرانى  ::

----------


## ROFIDA

لم تكن ردود الفعل العربية إيجابية لزيارته لإسرائيل، وعملت الدول العربية على مقاطعة مصر 


بزيارتة رجعت لنا باقى الاراض واخذنا حقنا اليوم لم تستطيع اى دولة عربية ان تسترد شى من حقوقها من ارضيها المحتلة رحمة اللة علية

----------


## Hesham Nassar

*
الله يرحمه ويحتسبه من الشهداء

شكراً زيزو
*

----------


## الفتى الطائر

http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/thread...عاما-على-رحيله 

رغم انه مكرر ...الا اننى انوه الى الموضوع كامل هنا واقوال الحكماء والروؤساء عنه

----------


## الفتى الطائر

لقد كان علينا حقا تذكر هذا الرجل الهمام فى عيد تحرير سيناء .

رحمك الله يا سادات

----------

